# Unable to build KDE 4.9.5



## alie (Feb 21, 2013)

```
[ 19%] Building CXX object kwin/clients/laptop/CMakeFiles/kwin3_laptop.dir/kwin3_laptop_automoc.o
CMakeFiles/oxygen-shadow-demo.dir/oxygenshadowdemodialog.o: In function `Oxygen::ShadowDemoDialog::save()':
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text+0x190): undefined reference to `Oxygen::TileSet::save(QString const&, QString const&, char const*, int) const'
CMakeFiles/oxygen-shadow-demo.dir/oxygenshadowdemodialog.o: In function `Oxygen::ShadowDemoDialog::reparseConfiguration()':
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text+0x441): undefined reference to `Oxygen::ShadowConfiguration::ShadowConfiguration(QPalette::ColorGroup, KConfigGroup const&)'
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text+0x44e): undefined reference to `Oxygen::ShadowCache::setShadowConfiguration(Oxygen::ShadowConfiguration const&)'
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text+0x47b): undefined reference to `Oxygen::ShadowConfiguration::ShadowConfiguration(QPalette::ColorGroup, KConfigGroup const&)'
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text+0x488): undefined reference to `Oxygen::ShadowCache::setShadowConfiguration(Oxygen::ShadowConfiguration const&)'
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text+0x4b6): undefined reference to `Oxygen::ShadowCache::tileSet(Oxygen::ShadowCache::Key const&)'
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text+0x5a1): undefined reference to `Oxygen::ShadowCache::tileSet(Oxygen::ShadowCache::Key const&)'
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text+0x6a3): undefined reference to `Oxygen::ShadowCache::tileSet(Oxygen::ShadowCache::Key const&)'
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text+0x78e): undefined reference to `Oxygen::ShadowCache::tileSet(Oxygen::ShadowCache::Key const&)'
CMakeFiles/oxygen-shadow-demo.dir/oxygenshadowdemodialog.o: In function `Oxygen::ShadowDemoDialog::ShadowDemoDialog(QWidget*)':
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text+0x968): undefined reference to `Oxygen::Helper::Helper(QByteArray const&)'
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text+0x990): undefined reference to `Oxygen::ShadowCache::ShadowCache(Oxygen::Helper&)'
CMakeFiles/oxygen-shadow-demo.dir/oxygenshadowdemodialog.o: In function `Ui_ShadowDemo::setupUi(QWidget*)':
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text._ZN13Ui_ShadowDemo7setupUiEP7QWidget[_ZN13Ui_ShadowDemo7setupUiEP7QWidget]+0x253): undefined reference to `Oxygen::TileSet::TileSet()'
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text._ZN13Ui_ShadowDemo7setupUiEP7QWidget[_ZN13Ui_ShadowDemo7setupUiEP7QWidget]+0x327): undefined reference to `Oxygen::TileSet::TileSet()'
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text._ZN13Ui_ShadowDemo7setupUiEP7QWidget[_ZN13Ui_ShadowDemo7setupUiEP7QWidget]+0x3fe): undefined reference to `Oxygen::TileSet::TileSet()'
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text._ZN13Ui_ShadowDemo7setupUiEP7QWidget[_ZN13Ui_ShadowDemo7setupUiEP7QWidget]+0x4d2): undefined reference to `Oxygen::TileSet::TileSet()'
CMakeFiles/oxygen-shadow-demo.dir/oxygenshadowdemodialog.o: In function `Oxygen::ShadowCache::~ShadowCache()':
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text._ZN6Oxygen11ShadowCacheD2Ev[_ZN6Oxygen11ShadowCacheD5Ev]+0x1d2): undefined reference to `vtable for Oxygen::ShadowConfiguration'
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text._ZN6Oxygen11ShadowCacheD2Ev[_ZN6Oxygen11ShadowCacheD5Ev]+0x1da): undefined reference to `vtable for Oxygen::ShadowConfiguration'
CMakeFiles/oxygen-shadow-demo.dir/oxygenshadowdemodialog.o: In function `Oxygen::ShadowCache::~ShadowCache()':
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text._ZN6Oxygen11ShadowCacheD0Ev[_ZN6Oxygen11ShadowCacheD0Ev]+0x1d2): undefined reference to `vtable for Oxygen::ShadowConfiguration'
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text._ZN6Oxygen11ShadowCacheD0Ev[_ZN6Oxygen11ShadowCacheD0Ev]+0x1da): undefined reference to `vtable for Oxygen::ShadowConfiguration'
CMakeFiles/oxygen-shadow-demo.dir/oxygenshadowdemodialog.o: In function `Oxygen::Helper::~Helper()':
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text._ZN6Oxygen6HelperD2Ev[_ZN6Oxygen6HelperD5Ev]+0xe): undefined reference to `vtable for Oxygen::Helper'
CMakeFiles/oxygen-shadow-demo.dir/oxygenshadowdemodialog.o: In function `Oxygen::ShadowDemoDialog::~ShadowDemoDialog()':
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text._ZN6Oxygen16ShadowDemoDialogD2Ev[_ZN6Oxygen16ShadowDemoDialogD5Ev]+0x1f7): undefined reference to `vtable for Oxygen::ShadowConfiguration'
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text._ZN6Oxygen16ShadowDemoDialogD2Ev[_ZN6Oxygen16ShadowDemoDialogD5Ev]+0x202): undefined reference to `vtable for Oxygen::ShadowConfiguration'
CMakeFiles/oxygen-shadow-demo.dir/oxygenshadowdemodialog.o: In function `Oxygen::ShadowDemoDialog::~ShadowDemoDialog()':
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text._ZN6Oxygen16ShadowDemoDialogD0Ev[_ZN6Oxygen16ShadowDemoDialogD0Ev]+0x1f7): undefined reference to `vtable for Oxygen::ShadowConfiguration'
oxygenshadowdemodialog.cpp:(.text._ZN6Oxygen16ShadowDemoDialogD0Ev[_ZN6Oxygen16ShadowDemoDialogD0Ev]+0x202): undefined reference to `vtable for Oxygen::ShadowConfiguration'
CMakeFiles/oxygen-shadow-demo.dir/oxygenshadowdemowidget.o: In function `Oxygen::ShadowDemoWidget::paintEvent(QPaintEvent*)':
oxygenshadowdemowidget.cpp:(.text+0x755): undefined reference to `Oxygen::TileSet::render(QRect const&, QPainter*, QFlags<Oxygen::TileSet::Tile>) const'
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
gmake[2]: *** [kwin/clients/oxygen/demo/oxygen-shadow-demo] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [kwin/clients/oxygen/demo/CMakeFiles/oxygen-shadow-demo.dir/all] Error 2
gmake[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
[ 19%] Building CXX object kwin/clients/laptop/CMakeFiles/kwin3_laptop.dir/laptopclient.o
[ 19%] Building CXX object kwin/data/CMakeFiles/kwin_update_settings_49.dir/kwin_update_settings_49_automoc.o
[ 19%] Building CXX object kwin/data/CMakeFiles/kwin_update_default_rules.dir/kwin_update_default_rules_automoc.o
[ 19%] Building CXX object kwin/data/CMakeFiles/kwin_update_settings_49.dir/update_kwin_49.o
[ 19%] Building CXX object kwin/data/CMakeFiles/kwin_update_default_rules.dir/update_default_rules.o
[ 19%] Building CXX object kwin/data/CMakeFiles/kwin_update_settings_49.dir/update_kwin_49_main.o
Linking CXX shared module ../../../lib/kwin3_laptop.so
Linking CXX executable kwin_update_default_rules
[ 19%] Built target kwin_update_default_rules
[ 19%] Built target kwin3_laptop
Linking CXX executable kwin_update_settings_49
[ 19%] Built target kwin_update_settings_49
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4-workspace.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/kdenetwork4.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/kdenetwork4.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/kde4.
```


```
[/usr/home/alie]# uname -a
FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #0 r246451M: Thu Feb 7 15:19:01 SGT 2013 amd64
```
Any idea how to solve this issue?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2013)

Not sure if it's relevant but did you read this:

```
20130203:
  AFFECTS: users of KDE SC 4
  AUTHOR: kde@FreeBSD.org

  KDE SC ports have been updated to 4.9.5. kdemultimedia4, kdenetwork4,
  kde-runtime and kde-workspace ports have been split, they must be
  deinstalled before running any port upgrade tool:

  # pkg_delete -f kdemultimedia-4\* kdenetwork-4\* \
    kde-workspace-4\* kde-runtime-4\*
```


----------



## alie (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, I did read that but still got the same issue.


----------



## emc2 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am seeing similar issues, but with different libraries causing the link errors.  (I'm getting problems with libkldap and libkabc)


----------

